# My boy is gone



## mikki (Nov 22, 2008)

Just got back from vets, my good boy is gone. He licked my hand until he couldn't lick anymore. I'm just so sad


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2008)

*reaching out for mikki's hand* I know how much it hurts mikki, hold my hand for a while and we'll cry together. There's nothing quite so hard as saying goodbye to your best friend.


----------



## qmax (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Mama (Nov 22, 2008)

Crying with you too.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## roadfix (Nov 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 22, 2008)

Love and hugs sent your way.  Been where you are and I understand.


----------



## smoke king (Nov 22, 2008)

Mikki Thoughts and prayers heading your way. So sorry-we're all crying with you.


----------



## mikki (Nov 22, 2008)

took these this morning, his one ear would never perk up, I guess thats one of the thing that made him special.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 22, 2008)

{{{{{mikki}}}}}} aww, he's adorable!! He looks very well loved!!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a sweet looking boy he was. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh Mikki, I am so sorry for your loss. The only comfort is knowing that he is running and playing somewhere warm and happy....and he will be waiting for you one day. I believe that.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 22, 2008)

Mikki
 I'm so sorry..I know it doesn't feel like it but you gave the best gift there is to your little one...LOVE     ... Now he is free from old age and is that cute puppy again romping,chewing and playing with no pain or anything to hold him back...You both were lucky you had each other.
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Nov 22, 2008)

My deepest sympathy. He will be waiting for you on the other side.


----------



## QSis (Nov 22, 2008)

mikki, looking at the pictures of that sweet boy has me all weepy. And I'm at work (lunchbreak) so I have to pull it together!

He looks like a wonderful dog and I know you are going to miss him terribly.  But you did the right thing for him.

Peace to you, mikki.

Lee


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2008)

Michele...my heart is broken.  I'm so sorry baby, but I'm so glad that you were there with him.  I'm with you in spirit... {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}} and love for you sweetie!!!


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 22, 2008)

sorry to hear that .. been through that a time or two myself .
its not easy ..


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2008)

How sad.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 22, 2008)

Mikki, I'm so sorry I'm crying to, it's hard not to.


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 22, 2008)

So sorry mikki it is so very hard.


----------



## cara (Nov 22, 2008)

Mikki,
I feel sorry for you.... *hugs*


----------



## deelady (Nov 22, 2008)

Such a hard thing to do, but how nice that he got to say how much he loved you!!


----------



## Dina (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Mikki.  I know how hard it must be.  I'm still crying for my little one that's gone too.


----------



## mikki (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I've never had to make the decision to put a pet to sleep and I wasn't even close to being ready for the way I feel.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 22, 2008)

Miki - I feel terrible at your loss. Our pets become such a part of our life that it really hurts when we loose them. 

Focus on that your boy is not suffering any more ans try to take solace in that.

AC


----------



## babetoo (Nov 22, 2008)

you have suffered a huge loss. allow yourself time to grieve and cry. it takes a while to adjust to a pet being gone. and even longer to think about a new one. tears and hugs, babe


----------



## GrantsKat (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a hard time replying to things like this, I had to put my 13 yr old cat down due to kidney failure. My thoughts are with you, you can never be prepared for it, but the pain will ease with time, my only comfort was knowing that she wasnt suffering anymore. 
Hugs to you & your family!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 22, 2008)

Nothing is sadder than to say good-bye to an old, dear cherished fur child.........it's heart-breaking..........one of my friends had to say good-bye to her old Brownie, a chocolate lab, and I'm so glad that I was with her.........she just kept stroking him and talking softly in his ear  (her first fur child) and I was crying as the vet injected the medicine and then she fell sobbing into my arms........my last cat who left us died outside in her beloved garden........she loved to sniff flowers, sit under bushes, and chase butterflies........that's the way I want to go..........so my deepest sympathies for your loss


----------



## JMediger (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry Mikki ... my heart breaks with yours.  Lots of hugs sent your way ... J.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry mikki - tears of joy for the time you spent together and tears for the sadness I know you feel....I'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 22, 2008)

On my pet list, we always take comfort in the poem, Rainbow Bridge. see The Original Rainbow Bridge On-Line Pet Memorial I am so sorry for your loss. I know what it is like to lose two Beloved fur babies. Be grateful for the special friend you had and know your baby will always be in your heart and memory. Sigh.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Dear Mikki, I was thinking of you all day today, knowing what was happening in your life and remembering back many years ago when I had to let my dear Brewster go due to bone cancer.  I remember being with him until the end and I can relate so much to your pain right now.  Just know that he is at peace, that he knew you loved him right until that last lick and that he will live on in your heart forever.  Thank you for the pictures.  He was a beautiful dog.  As soon as I finish sending this I am going to give my two wonderful mutts a big hug, cry a few tears and say a few prayers for you and yours.

And I agree with PieSusan about the poem Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Russellkhan (Nov 23, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Our pets are such good friends to us, it's just so hard when there's nothing left we can do to help them. The decision to put him to sleep must have been incredibly difficult.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sorry Mikki - I wish there was something to do or say that would take away the pain - I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 23, 2008)

Gee, I knew it.  I always feel reluctant to open a thread and see this news!  All the feelings come rushing back of what I felt like when it was my turn.  No matter how committed I felt about doing it for them, it would hit me so hard when it was done. My vet always tells me I loved them enough to let them go.   I am thankful you stayed with him when he left.  I find myself looking back on ones I left with the vet.  Every dog is so different. I still question whether they could have made it for just another day?  Always want them back.  Coming home to their surroundings is what really hurts.  I still cannot get rid of their collars or bowls.  I do use bowls as replacements but I won't ever forget how many pets I had eating out of them.  I just  cannot believe how the personalities are never same.  

I will be thinking of  you and your family and hope the time will come when you can open your heart to love another one.  There are plenty out there and to love them to the end is a gift that only you could have given.  Thanks for sharing the pictures even makes it more personal to me.  Gone but never ever forgotten.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 23, 2008)

My heart goes out to you, been there done that and still miss "my boy"


----------



## smoke king (Nov 24, 2008)

This thread is absolutely heart wrenching, and I keep coming back to it. I wish I could do more, or find the right words to say-but there are no words to ease the sadness. I can only speak for myself, but like so many others here at DC, I am happy to be here for you Mikki-Just a few keystrokes away.

FWIW, the site mentioned by PieSusan is very very good. You can post a memorial to Tyler, they have lots of good support resources, and every Monday they have an on-line candle service. I know it sounds silly to some, but for those of us who feel, or have felt as you are feeling, its very theraputic. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mikki (Nov 24, 2008)

SK you are so sweet. I'm past the feeling of devastation. In my head I still doubt if the decision was the right one, but in my heart I know it was.  Everyone at work signed a sympathy card, which made me cry. Then on my way home from getting my DD I was thinking " I have to get home to let Tyler out before there's a mess" Then in the next thought It was like no he's not there and I felt the void.
Bottom line is I'm doing ok and working through my feelings. It also helps to know it's OK to feel like this. Without all of you guys I would have felt like it was silly to feel like this over a dog. So THANK YOU  from tho bottom of my heart!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 24, 2008)

No, you are not feeling this way over a dog. You are feeling this way about one of your children. Yeah, some people will say, it's not the same, but, those of us with them know it's true.


----------



## mikki (Nov 24, 2008)

Your right TG he was my baby!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 24, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> No, you are not feeling this way over a dog. You are feeling this way about one of your children. Yeah, some people will say, it's not the same, but, those of us with them know it's true.


 
 I agree not a dog at all he was your buddy. I like to call them a boy or girl in a dog suit thats how much they mean to us.


----------



## mikki (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree JP at the end he kept me up at night more then my girls did when they were newborns.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 24, 2008)

mikki said:


> I agree JP at the end he kept me up at night more then my girls did when they were newborns.


 
 Every time I check this thread and others I tear up and cry just like the rest here. This site has some of the most kind hearted loving people in the world. It's so nice to know that people who have such a passion for food also have a big love and compassion for our creatures and for all creatures in the world. Makes me happy I'm not the only one that feels this way even with all the sadness that comes our way.


----------



## mikki (Nov 24, 2008)

me too jp!!!


----------



## Claire (Nov 25, 2008)

Those of us who have to make these hard decisions are with you.  My old gal is 15 and in good health, we consider every day she gives us a blessing.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 25, 2008)

he looks like he was a good dog and a wonderful and faithful friend. i've been where you now are so i can feel for you. my thoughts are with you.


----------

